# About Accident, Damage and Repair



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

I had an accident today and got the police report. What is the procedure now to repair my car? Does the insurance cover all expenses and does it affect the insurance payment next year?

Also does it affect the current expense coverage of insurance if I am the guilty or not (By the way, the other party found to be guilty)?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This may seem like a dumb response, but did you read the insurance policy?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

send the police report to insurance agent, get the papers from them, take your car and report from insurance to the garage and get it fixed... it does not affect the insurance payment for next year.... the procedure is easy but annoying, hope your damage is not big


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Depending on the insurance company, you may even be able to file the claim online. Some insurance companies explicitly ask that you come to their office to file a claim, my insurance company included. I just chose to scream and shout until I got my way and had my last claim processed via email!

The insurance company will get an estimate for the cost of the works. Once the other party's insurance agrees with the same, you will be contacted and advised of the garage's name and location for getting your car repaired. 

Word of advise, if they have to respray the car, check that they have used the right shade of paint. If you have a dark coloured car, take it out in the sun to make sure that they have the right shade. My back bumper lit up like a disco ball last time I had it repaired cause they had used the wrong shade and only bothered to spray half of the bumper. The minute the car was out in the sun, it became apparent that they had done a dodgy job! Left the car with them for them to put it right!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> Once the other party's insurance agrees with the same, you will be contacted and advised of the garage's name and location for getting your car repaired.


However, if you chose to take a more expensive insurance policy, the repairs can be done at the authorised dealer


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

rsinner said:


> However, if you chose to take a more expensive insurance policy, the repairs can be done at the authorised dealer


That's true, you can get agency repairs if you paid a higher premium. Though not sure if it makes any difference in regards to the service you receive. I recently had 4 tyres changed by the dealer - took over 2 weeks for them to that and reallign them!!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Going to a main dealer in Dubai is like jumping into a shark infested swimming pool. There is no customer service and they will try anything to charge for parts you don`t need. Be particularly cautious of Volkswagen here as even when I proved to them that the parts they had taken off my car did not need replaced they said so what. Theives!


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. My car dealer helped me so much, although he didn't have to. 

Actually I had two accidents  One of them was in front of my garage, where the other party came across my right door (my dealer says the insurance will cover the whole expenses of this). 

Second accident happened this morning. I was participating to the main road (when you enter Emirates Mall exit coming from Abu Dhabi) and a truck driver hurried against me. I don't know if he is blind or dumb, but hit to my back side and I turned and turned, and suddenly stopped over middle pavement. But this .... man escaped (you guess what I think of him!!). I got a police report about this but it does not mention about the fault of anybody. Maybe I can struggle with the insurance about this.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

VitaEsMorte said:


> I got a police report about this but it does not mention about the fault of anybody. Maybe I can struggle with the insurance about this.


If you got the green slip, then you are not to blame and the other party's insurance picks up the bill. If you got the pink slip, then it's your fault and your insurance company foots the bill for the damage. Considering that the guy ran off, Im assuming that you have the green slip.


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> If you got the green slip, then you are not to blame and the other party's insurance picks up the bill. If you got the pink slip, then it's your fault and your insurance company foots the bill for the damage. Considering that the guy ran off, Im assuming that you have the green slip.


Yes, I got two green slips; a damaged Mustang and adventerous weekend  I have to learn living with blind truck drivers; head light addicts in fast lane and stargazer shuttle drivers


----------

